# cubase sx 3 auf einmal stumm



## 78er (3. Juni 2007)

hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
ich benutze seit einiger zeit cubase sx 3 und muss mir leider vieles selber beibringen.

mein problem ist das ich dabei war einen track zu basteln. ich hab ein paar tests gemacht mit meinem mikro korg (aufnahmen, in & out zuweisungen) und jetzt kommt bei dem projekt kein ton mehr raus. die pegel schlagen alle normal aus. andere projekte laufen auch einwandfrei.

ich denke ich habe was bei der geräte konfiguration verändert, meine aber auch das ich alles wider zurück gestellt habe. 
falls es hilft, ich benutze die Juli@

wäre super wenn mir schnell jemand helfen kann


----------



## The_Maegges (3. Juni 2007)

Überprüfe mal, welcher Treiber gerade aktiv ist.
Falls du mehrere Audiogeräte verwendest, kann es erfahrungsgemäss gerne mal passieren, dass Cubase sich verschluckt und den falschen Treiber wählt.


----------



## bokay (3. Juni 2007)

Überprüfe die VST Verbindungen (an den Treibern denke ich liegt es nicht wenn andere Projekte funktionieren) Ev. hast du den Controlroom deaktiviert/aktiviert oder (meine Vermutung) deinen Abhör-Ausgang an den Korg geschickt... 
Schreib mal wie du genau geroutet hast. Eventuell mit screenshot...


----------

